
TypeScript’s Quiet, Steady Rise Among Programming Languages - pplonski86
https://www.wired.com/story/typescript-microsoft-javascript-alternative-most-popular/
======
_bxg1
Beyond the JS compatibility, having a language with a more feature-rich static
type system than Java, but which can step down into dynamic-land on a whim,
makes for an amazing developer experience. Every new project I start is in
TypeScript because its type system will help me exactly as much as I want it
to.

